# @ 5 weeks of age



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The two kittens are now 5 weeks of age and are doing so well now, they are strong, healthy and full of play, as you can see from the pics here their eye colour is going to be truely amazing, hope you like the pics, best wishes..............CHRIS.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW they are absolutely stunning. Clever girl Meighan.:thumbup:

You must be so proud of them Chris.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw they are soo cute - love their point colours

D xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow amazing eyes! their mums is gorgeous too.


----------



## Shinners (Jun 17, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!! Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

THX to all for there comments, hi Jo , it will be so difficult to part with any of them when the time comes lol, ive got my beady eye on one of them as a show neuter lol we will just have to wait n see , chat soon...........Chris.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just gorgeous, and as you said there eye colour is amazing. i would be very tempted to keep one to if i were you. i was looking at ragdoll kittens today actually,on the computer, but none were quite as stunning as yours, .


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you Collie, so nice of you to say such a thing,.........did you want flowers or chocs lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> Thank you Collie, so nice of you to say such a thing,.........did you want flowers or chocs lol


hahahaha no flowers or chocs,....................just one of those kittens will do........


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What an adorable bunch of 'chocolate-box' kitties Chris. :thumbup: So beautiful and an absolute credit to you.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you Lyn....


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are both stunning! 5 weeks old already, this is when the fun really starts.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful kittens, but i rather like your bicolour in the signature


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you Jenny and although he is mine i have to agree with you Charlie really is a stunning boy and is huge!!!!!... thanks again........CHRIS


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

they have to be the cutest kittens i`ve ever seen!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you LEAH.....:thumbup:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well Chris you know what i think.... Its raggy heaven!..:thumbup:

Just Lush!!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i may have to just put one under my jumper before i leave ....when am i comiing for coffee.hahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

sullivan said:


> i may have to just put one under my jumper before i leave ....when am i comiing for coffee.hahaha


hahahahaha.... you will be searched hahahaha


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

raggs said:


> hahahahaha.... You will be searched hahahaha


oh bum......


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful. Any more pics ?

I *really* want one of these. I know I cannot have one but I woulld like one. 

I am brining in one final cat this year - a seal point with outstanding eye colour a nice traditional girl (she has not been created or found as yet).


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

